# "Property Price's in Cyprus"



## Jules verne (Aug 14, 2009)

1, Are Property prices reducing in Cyprus?

2, Or have we hit the bottom?


J.v.:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Daria_T (Oct 5, 2009)

They have really reduced drastically compared to 1 year before.


----------

